# Hi - the Founder of Myprotein here.



## olivercookson

Hi

I'm a very old member here, but under a different guise (since 2005 I think)! I was the Founder of Myprotein (sold the business nearly 2 years ago), but obviously a new member now.

Anyway I was wondering if someone could point me in the direction of Lorian (is he still running UKM?).

I am launching GoNutrition.com™ soon and I am looking for advertising oppurtunties (deja vu)!

You can sign up today at http://www.gonutrition.com to be informed when the pre-launch blog goes live where I will I will give the full "Myprotein® story" directly from myself and I will drip feed all the different elements why I believe GoNutrition.com™ will be the "go to brand" when choosing your Nutrition. There are some new and unique ideas (just like MP was when I launched that).

Hope your all well.

Cheers


----------



## Lorian

Hi Oliver, welcome back to UK-M!

Will respond to your email shortly.


----------



## ianm2585

i am the first to like this guy in his new guise all discount vouchers samples can be sent direct oh yeah welcome back


----------



## olivercookson

Lorian said:


> Hi Oliver, welcome back to UK-M!
> 
> Will respond to your email shortly.


Thanks Lorian. Good to be back!


----------



## Chelsea

This should be interesting, look forward to it.


----------



## dann19900

The entrepreneur who founded online sports nutrition brand Myprotein with a £500 overdraft in 2004 has sold his Manchester-based business to The Hut Group in a deal thought to be worth around £60m.

damn feel free to chuck me some free protein lol


----------



## LittleMsMuscle

olivercookson said:


> Hope your all well.


Welcome Oliver! Nice to (virtually) meet you. I am looking forward to the launch of your site


----------



## longjohnchafage

Be interesting to see whats coming up.


----------



## olivercookson

:blush:

I was very lucky, but I came from nothing and worked my balls off in an industry I am super passionate about, so I guess I reaped the fruits.

This time its all about the passion and I believe some of my core values that made Myprotein the huge success it was aren't being adhered to like I would (not saying its wrong, just different to what I would do). Also I think there are too many "copycats", my new concept will bring something fresh to the market (like MP did in 2004!).

Thanks


----------



## BatemanLondon

this sounds like its going to be another "Ratner Effect" .. why even mention Myprotein ? lol

all i remember is sub standard products and **** delivery , I am out


----------



## The Cheese

You started a game-changer with MP.

Hopefully, your new venture will be another one.

I look forward to it.


----------



## foodaddict

I'm excited!!


----------



## olivercookson

BatemanLondon said:


> this sounds like its going to be another "Ratner Effect" .. why even mention Myprotein ? lol


I think I missed the thread on the "ratner effect" or I'm missing the point!


----------



## BatemanLondon

olivercookson said:


> I think I missed the thread on the "ratner effect" or I'm missing the point!


i take it you know what the ratner effect is ?

why mention your association with a company that ****ed so many off on here with bad delivery and sub standard products ? doesnt really make sense to me


----------



## NorthernSoul

Give us some of that 60million you sold it for!!!!!


----------



## Hotdog147

Best of luck for this, should be interesting


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

subbed


----------



## N88

BatemanLondon said:


> i take it you know what the ratner effect is ?
> 
> why mention your association with a company that ****ed so many off on here with bad delivery and sub standard products ? doesnt really make sense to me


The way I see it, and I could be wrong, the guy sold the company 2 years ago, and isn't it from around that time that customer service started deteriorating?

I won't be holding what happened with MP after he sold it against the new venture.


----------



## olivercookson

BatemanLondon said:


> i take it you know what the ratner effect is ?
> 
> why mention your association with a company that ****ed so many off on here with bad delivery and sub standard products ? doesnt really make sense to me


No I have never heard of the "ratner effect" I'm afraid.

I'm very sad that Myprotein has been getting a bad reputation for service (it is and always will be my "baby" in my eyes), but I haven't been involved for a good while now (I sold the business June 2011) so its not really fair for me to comment.

I can only really comment on while I was the owner of the company and it grew from my bedroom to the largest sports nutrition company in the UK so we must have been doing something right!  I certainly didn't get everything right and we had our "growing pains" but any business growing that fast will do, but by far and away the majority of customers were very happy with us. I was also learning on the job, I was only 24 when I set it up and I dropped out of state school at 16 so certainly no high paid education or silver spoons!

The key for me is the mistakes I have made are now lessons and they won't happen again. This is one of the key reasons why I believe www.gonutriton.com will be a market leader.

I could easily be pitched up on a beach somewhere or get someone else to post messages, but I loved nothing more than interacting with our customers and one thing I was very proud of we listened to our customers from day one and took all the comments on board (good, bad and ugly) and I'm looking forward to doing it all again!

Cheers


----------



## Hardc0re

All the best with your new adventure and look forward to reading your progress.


----------



## shaunmac

Please please please! Make a protein that tasted the same as PhD pharma whey natural dairy that isnt a rip off.

They dont sell it in big enough bags for it to be reasonably priced


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

ratner effect for anyone interested,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerald_Ratner


----------



## Robsta

I've never used myprotein mate. But I wish you all the best with your new venture.

A nice story of 'The boy done good'.

Well done on your achievement, that's really impressive.


----------



## olivercookson

Robsta said:


> I've never used myprotein mate. But I wish you all the best with your new venture.
> 
> A nice story of 'The boy done good'.
> 
> Well done on your achievement, that's really impressive.


Thanks for the kind words - appreciated. Just goes to show anyone can "do it" if they put the hard work in...


----------



## Heath

interdasting


----------



## Tom90

Looking forward to seeing where this goes :thumb:


----------



## str4nger

well hes got his work cut out for him as im currently obsessed with the flavours from tpw lol


----------



## olivercookson

str4nger said:


> well hes got his work cut out for him as im currently obsessed with the flavours from tpw lol


Hopefully we will be offering more than just amazing flavours, anyway there are lots of challenges, but I love a challenge! 

Also our flavours will be amazing no concerns there, they are already in development and they will be as good, if not better than anything on the market. I am making a big investment in NPD! However, that is one element, quality, customer care and value are all key for me.

Anyway lots more information & samples to come on the blog over the coming months so you can make your own mind up. 

Cheers


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Best of luck with the new venture.

P.S: Stick with DPD, avoid Yodel like the plague!!


----------



## Guest

Maybe now is a good time to lobby the government in an effort to combat obsesity , so they can take the rip off 20% VAT on sports nutrition that they criminally put on.

Welcome and good luck with it


----------



## Muscle Supermkt

Hi Oliver

Good luck with the new venture, looking forward to seeing the unique features and products 

If we can help with anything, give us an email. Contact form is on the website.


----------



## gummyp

More competition in the market place is only good for the consumer. Though I wonder what GoNutrition can bring thats a USP in either the bulk supplier or traditional supplement company markets. Though I thought the same of TPW and they made simple things stand out for them e.g. unique flavourings


----------



## JANIKvonD

good luck with it mate.......geez a sub?


----------



## AK-26

Welcome back to UK-M Oliver, All the best with the new business.


----------



## Guest

in fairness, to setup a business like Myprotein must have been quite a rush !


----------



## lxm

How hard is it going to be to get back into the market starting off as a new company ? especially when the market share is so great?

You must have some things up your sleeve! Theprotienworks seems to have taken off nicely with advertising and marketing!


----------



## Jimboi

Look forward to whats coming, despite what others may say about MP I'm a fan, basically living off their various bits at the mo.

However if Id sold a company for anywhere near 60mill Id be on an island enjoying the finer things in life.


----------



## k3z

Ive joined the blog, will this service be available in the UK as it was as MP?


----------



## DazUKM

will be interesting, you got some tough comp from the TPW's


----------



## supermancss

olivercookson said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a very old member here, but under a different guise (since 2005 I think)! I was the Founder of Myprotein (sold the business nearly 2 years ago), but obviously a new member now.
> 
> Anyway I was wondering if someone could point me in the direction of Lorian (is he still running UKM?).
> 
> I am launching GoNutrition.com™ soon and I am looking for advertising oppurtunties (deja vu)!
> 
> You can sign up today at http://www.gonutrition.com to be informed when the pre-launch blog goes live where I will I will give the full "Myprotein® story" directly from myself and I will drip feed all the different elements why I believe GoNutrition.com™ will be the "go to brand" when choosing your Nutrition. There are some new and unique ideas (just like MP was when I launched that).
> 
> Hope your all well.
> 
> Cheers


I've looked at the link. You have asked for my details and offered nothing to us apart from claiming you owned my protein and are coming up with a new venture. I can't see anything with information giving any ideas away.

I won't be giving you a free marketing list for nothing in return !? What is it your actually doing ?


----------



## olivercookson

Jimboi said:


> Look forward to whats coming, despite what others may say about MP I'm a fan, basically living off their various bits at the mo.
> 
> However if Id sold a company for anywhere near 60mill Id be on an island enjoying the finer things in life.


I know that's what a lot of my mates have said haha.

However, I'm not doing it for the money, its something I love and totally committed to offering the best possible service\products\quality for something I am passionate about.


----------



## olivercookson

k3z said:


> Ive joined the blog, will this service be available in the UK as it was as MP?


Yeah it will be a UK business for sure (based in Manchester).


----------



## olivercookson

D9S4 said:


> will be interesting, you got some tough comp from the TPW's


Hey

Yeah lots of companies out there who will be "tough competition", its a competitive industry, but I obviously know that from building MP. I can assure you GoNutriton.com will be an excellent choice for the consumer.

Cheers


----------



## olivercookson

supermancss said:


> I've looked at the link. You have asked for my details and offered nothing to us apart from claiming you owned my protein and are coming up with a new venture. I can't see anything with information giving any ideas away.
> 
> I won't be giving you a free marketing list for nothing in return !? What is it your actually doing ?


Hi

The page is currently just a landing page to sign up to be notified when the pre-launch blog goes live. You won't be getting bombarded.

The pre-launch blog is where I will be posting more information on GN as well as pre-sign up offers, samples, competitions, product information, the Myprotein story directly from me and lots of other stuff which you will see (can't give everything away right now for obvious reasons)! The blog will be live in the next few weeks.

Hope that helps. Cheers.


----------



## Freeby0

Never knew what MP was like before you sold it so cant comment on that, only problem i ever did have with MP was the delivery and customer service....like if there was a problem with your order they made you spend 30 minutes on hold on a 0845 number which is ludacris...TPW seem to be doing really great and have great products but if you made a site as succesful as MP you obviously know what your doing so thisll definatley be worth checking out...best of luck!


----------



## dann19900

surprised you're allowed to do this tbh, bet my protein owners won't be too happy with you lol


----------



## Magic Torch

There is always room for a new company as far as I'm concerned.

I like MP, they have a good range and taste good. If you can add something different with your new venture to make a few heads turn then good luck to you!


----------



## BatemanLondon

i think the myprotein one has run its course mate , would be more interested in decent pricing of products, good quality products and decent delivery. i dont get why you would want to use the myprotein name in with this new venture. i know a lot of people in the fight community who thought the Myprotein products was pretty ****, including myself.


----------



## Bigmantraps

Welcome and i personally look forward to what follows :cool2:


----------



## Ballin

Was a big fan of MP back in the day around 2010/11 but like others found that they became too mainstream and lost their edge.

Recently switched to Pro10 but use MP for the odd bits I can't get anywhere else.

All the best- the more variety and competition in the market, the better it is for the consumer.


----------



## gummyp

olivercookson said:


> Yeah it will be a UK business for sure (based in Manchester).


Will you be targeting Ireland as well as the UK?

MP was a real game changer in the Irish market


----------



## olivercookson

BatemanLondon said:


> i think the myprotein one has run its course mate , would be more interested in decent pricing of products, good quality products and decent delivery. i dont get why you would want to use the myprotein name in with this new venture. i know a lot of people in the fight community who thought the Myprotein products was pretty ****, including myself.


Hi

I'm not using the "myprotein" name, that is a trademark of cend ltd which I no longer own. I am merely saying I Founded MP which is a statement of fact and from building it I obviously know the industry quite well.

We used to get many compliments on the products, including lots of people in the fight game (Dan Hardy & Ross Pearson used MP products a lot whilst I was there), but I guess each to their own! 

Cheers


----------



## olivercookson

Ballin said:


> Was a big fan of MP back in the day around 2010/11 but like others found that they became too mainstream and lost their edge.
> 
> Recently switched to Pro10 but use MP for the odd bits I can't get anywhere else.
> 
> All the best- the more variety and competition in the market, the better it is for the consumer.


Sounds like you were an "old skool" customer! 

Yes the more variety the better for the consumer on every front. There hasn't been much innovation since I started MP from other companies, so hopefully looking to bring some new ideas (just like MP was back in 2004) to the industry and also doing some of the basics things perfectly (just as important!).


----------



## olivercookson

gummyp said:


> Will you be targeting Ireland as well as the UK?
> 
> MP was a real game changer in the Irish market


Yeah we certainly will be competing in the Irish market.


----------



## Guest

Thought the Protein Works were some ex My Protein boys too?

Or do I have it wrong?


----------



## olivercookson

Jd123 said:


> Thought the Protein Works were some ex My Protein boys too?
> 
> Or do I have it wrong?


Yeah they worked for me at Myprotein and joined us in ~2009/2010. 

I Founded the business in 2004 and was the CEO till 2011.

http://www.linkedin.com/in/olivercookson


----------



## gummyp

olivercookson said:


> Yeah we certainly will be competing in the Irish market.


Good good.

I still remember when people first discovered myprotein on boards.ie and everyone wow'd about the bulk prices


----------



## J H

Jd123 said:


> Thought the Protein Works were some ex My Protein boys too?
> 
> Or do I have it wrong?


Its run by three ex MP directors i think.

Anyway, interested to read about your story at MP

Good luck with the new venture


----------



## K-Rod

Signed up. Interested to see where this goes, a bit more competition in the market can only be a good thing for us! *cough cough discount codes for UK-M cough cough*


----------



## olivercookson

Jd123 said:


> Thought the Protein Works were some ex My Protein boys too?
> 
> Or do I have it wrong?


Hey

I Founded MP in 2004 and was the CEO till 2011.

The Founders at TPW worked for me at MP and joined in 2009/2010, they then left MP in 2012 (I think).

Cheers


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

olivercookson said:


> Hey
> 
> I Founded MP in 2004 and was the CEO till 2011.
> 
> The Founders at TPW worked for me at MP and joined in 2009/2010, they then left MP in 2012 (I think).
> 
> Cheers


just our of curiosity, what was your background before MP? and whilst setting up MP what type of obstacles did you come across? just having a nose at your linkedin profile by the way


----------



## olivercookson

K-Rod said:


> Signed up. Interested to see where this goes, a bit more competition in the market can only be a good thing for us! *cough cough discount codes for UK-M cough cough*


Haha don't worry the community of UKM will be looked after!


----------



## J H

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> just our of curiosity, what was your background before MP? and whilst setting up MP what type of obstacles did you come across? just having a nose at your linkedin profile by the way


x2

Just found the TPW guys on there as well. Interesting to see where they started out and worked their way up from.


----------



## Chunkee

Signed up....!

I look forward to seeing the range/prices ect.

I use MP/BP and BW without complaint but if your competitive price wise alongside them i will defo give it a try.

I find it very appealing that you've mentioned your background in MP aswell, shows your know your stuff and i think that will sway people to give it a go.

Good luck.


----------



## olivercookson

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> just our of curiosity, what was your background before MP? and whilst setting up MP what type of obstacles did you come across? just having a nose at your linkedin profile by the way


Hi

I will be telling the "MP story" from the "horses mouth" (bad choice of words right now ha) on the forthcoming blog.. 

Cheers


----------



## WilsonR6

Good luck in the launch

Only problem I've ever had with MP is them not having straps in stock when I was in need

Keep straps stocked high and we will get along just fine!


----------



## saxondale

olivercookson said:


> . Just goes to show anyone can "do it" if they put the hard work in...


that`s twice in the same page you`ve alienated your audience - do well to check out that Ratner link.

However I`m not going to highjack your thread so i`ll not comment again.


----------



## olivercookson

saxondale said:


> that`s twice in the same page you`ve alienated your audience - do well to check out that Ratner link.
> 
> However I`m not going to highjack your thread so i`ll not comment again.


Hi

Sorry if that came across as I was "alienating", certainly wasn't my intention?

Cheers


----------



## phoenix1980

Hi,

Nice to "meet" you it shows what hardwork and perseverence can do when combined with passion. Ive signed up and Im looking forward to the launch and blog! Hopefully you still have that drive and passion to carry gonutrition forward in a satuarated market.

All the very best!


----------



## Tom C

Best of luck Oliver and I'm looking forward to trying some of those samples.


----------



## Super_G

olivercookson said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a very old member here, but under a different guise (since 2005 I think)! I was the Founder of Myprotein (sold the business nearly 2 years ago), but obviously a new member now.
> 
> Anyway I was wondering if someone could point me in the direction of Lorian (is he still running UKM?).
> 
> I am launching GoNutrition.com™ soon and I am looking for advertising oppurtunties (deja vu)!
> 
> You can sign up today at http://www.gonutrition.com to be informed when the pre-launch blog goes live where I will I will give the full "Myprotein® story" directly from myself and I will drip feed all the different elements why I believe GoNutrition.com™ will be the "go to brand" when choosing your Nutrition. There are some new and unique ideas (just like MP was when I launched that).
> 
> Hope your all well.
> 
> Cheers


Already signed up to receive the emails from your new business venture, hope all goes well. Itl be interesting to see what you come up with as personally I think almost all of the protein companies used the VAT increase to take the p1ss and bump their prices up thinking we wouldn't notice, profits are now the only priority of many rather then quality of product and service.


----------



## liftmore

Great to see you post on here Oliver and I look forward to seeing what you are working on.

Just goes to show that if you have a passion for a business idea, it's that passion that makes you want to work hard to make it work.

Great stuff!


----------



## Lorian

I've removed a few posts from this thread.

For those guys who are Reps, please remember that you are not permitted to discuss the products or service of any other forum advertiser as to do so would be an unfair conflict of interest.


----------



## dtlv

In its early days MP was definitely a trail blazer, will be interested to see the direction GoNutrition takes. Signed up and shall follow the blog


----------



## ditz

I had no idea mp changed hands. I followed from pretty much the start, but have been swayed away from them recently, and it now makes sense why.

New project will definitely be interesting


----------



## Mobster

olivercookson said:


> :blush:
> 
> I was very lucky, but I came from nothing and worked my balls off in an industry I am super passionate about, so I guess I reaped the fruits.
> 
> This time its all about the passion and I believe some of my core values that made Myprotein the huge success it was aren't being adhered to like I would (not saying its wrong, just different to what I would do). Also I think there are too many "copycats", my new concept will bring something fresh to the market (like MP did in 2004!).
> 
> Thanks


Err you wasn't as unique as your comment suggests. It had been done in the US for years and at least two companies (possibly three or more - TMOF being one, Whey Consortium and Bulk Powders) were in direct competition with you at the same time here in the UK. Two of which I am associated with. On the other hand I think everyone knows what core value they feel is not as good as it might be. One MT site member suggests shock that the HUT hasn't tied you into a longer no competition clause. Me too.


----------



## Mobster

The link he uses doesn't work. This does: http://signup.gonutrition.com/ Oliver u now owe me a fee LOL


----------



## ducky699

Defo in for this....be interesting to see what comes of it


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Got any jobs going sir? (Serious question!)


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Also why didn't you get with the guys at TPW? They seem to have put something good together!


----------



## ditz

Mey said:


> Got any jobs going sir? (Serious question!)


This!


----------



## JPO

Any jobs going count me in !! Would love to get in to the industry !!


----------



## Craig660

Maybe have a link on the site to sell pharma grade steroids.

I am actually looking forward to this after near on 7 years of using MP they have just this week royally fukcdd me over


----------



## zak007

all the best signed up for the website currently a myprotein user and had no problems so far touch wood!

ad be happy to be a rep on here for you when things are set up :thumbup1:


----------



## olivercookson

phoenix1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nice to "meet" you it shows what hardwork and perseverence can do when combined with passion. Ive signed up and Im looking forward to the launch and blog! Hopefully you still have that drive and passion to carry gonutrition forward in a satuarated market.
> 
> All the very best!


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## olivercookson

Super_G said:


> Already signed up to receive the emails from your new business venture, hope all goes well. Itl be interesting to see what you come up with as personally I think almost all of the protein companies used the VAT increase to take the p1ss and bump their prices up thinking we wouldn't notice, profits are now the only priority of many rather then quality of product and service.


One of the key reasons I set up Myprotein was to offer great value products as I was sick of paying £30 for 908g of protein (at the time from the market leader). This hasn't changed and I will ensure our products offer the best value whilst maintaining ultimate quality. We will never cheat or offer low quality products, not something I have ever done or will ever do (one of reasons why MP was so successful).

Cheers


----------



## olivercookson

Lorian said:


> I've removed a few posts from this thread.
> 
> For those guys who are Reps, please remember that you are not permitted to discuss the products or service of any other forum advertiser as to do so would be an unfair conflict of interest.


I didn't know about that rule (must be a new one), but that makes sense to me. I will do the same.


----------



## olivercookson

Mobster said:


> Err you wasn't as unique as your comment suggests. It had been done in the US for years and at least two companies (possibly three or more - TMOF being one, Whey Consortium and Bulk Powders) were in direct competition with you at the same time here in the UK. Two of which I am associated with. On the other hand I think everyone knows what core value they feel is not as good as it might be. One MT site member suggests shock that the HUT hasn't tied you into a longer no competition clause. Me too.


Hi Steve

Nice to "see" you again your one of the industry's true good guys and I have enjoyed meeting you on a few occasions.

For the UK market all the elements was fresh. Not just the idea, but the execution. The marketing approach was unique, referral scheme, community, there were many elements that were unique to the UK. All of the above have been copied to death.

Bulkpowders started at least a year after MP and has been a carbon copy since (no offence as I see your now affiliated with them?!). Intimation is flattery, but will never succeed innovation.

Hope your well anyway.

Cheers


----------



## Craig660

@olivercookson

Do you still get on with the guys from TPW ? if not why ? What happened ?

Also as this business venture and is not for money , will the protein be at cost price to wipe out MP, TPW BBW etc ?


----------



## Mobster

Bulk after?? Ok. I thought it was around the same time. I knew we (you and I) started about the same time for sure (2004 or so).


----------



## olivercookson

Mey said:


> Got any jobs going sir? (Serious question!)


No a very good question!

I am always looking for talented and passionate staff. Email "jobs at gonutrition.co.uk" with your CV and we will take a look, I can't promise anything of course.

However we will also be looking for rep's for UKM so anyone interested in early applications drop a note to the same email using the subject "UKM Forum Rep Roles" with you experience and why we should choose you and we will come back to you in due course. We will do a formal advert further down the track and I will ensure the "compensation" is attractive enough to attract the best applicants.

No major rush on this though yet.

Cheers


----------



## olivercookson

Craig660 said:


> @olivercookson
> 
> Do you still get on with the guys from TPW ? if not why ? What happened ?
> 
> Also as this business venture and is not for money , will the protein be at cost price to wipe out MP, TPW BBW etc ?


Yeah I got on with the guys great, we worked great as a team and I haven't got a negative word to say about any of them, all were great employees. Obviously all worked for me at MP, learnt a lot about the industry\online space working with me for ~2-3 years, I sold MP, they moved on. Not much more to say? Not spoke for a while now as we have gone down different paths.

Further details on GN's ideas, offers, pricing etc will all be revealed on the blog in due course! 

Cheers


----------



## olivercookson

Mobster said:


> Bulk after?? Ok. I thought it was around the same time. I knew we (you and I) started about the same time for sure (2004 or so).


From memory Steve I think they started in 2005. Certainly post us (MP\WC).


----------



## JaneN40

Welcome to UK-M, I am a former regular but bit more of an occasional now, but still lifting and training towards next powerlifting comp.

would be good to see you around.  Well done for creating a business that sold so well, kudos for that.


----------



## dairic

Oliver,

Sounds interesting, if you can get good products at fair prices just like you did at MP at the start you should be on to a winner. I used to order from you originally ( orange flavoured whey you done) lovely. Then more recently inflated prices moved me elsewhere, but money talks and would definitely give you a go if your competitive.


----------



## saxondale

I was keeping quite (which if you know me, is not like me) but after that un-needed dig at the TPW guys I`m just going to throw this one out there

I`ve just sold for a lot less than £60M and I can`t compete for 5 years, I`m not allowed to even think of the name of my old company never mind use it to advertise my new one.

Just saying.


----------



## olivercookson

JaneN40 said:


> Welcome to UK-M, I am a former regular but bit more of an occasional now, but still lifting and training towards next powerlifting comp.
> 
> would be good to see you around.  Well done for creating a business that sold so well, kudos for that.


Thanks for the kind words Jane and good luck for the next comp!


----------



## Milky

Bonjourno Oliver,

Not read the whole thread but for what l see if l had started a business that turned into an empire l would be damn proud of myself and let people know what l had done.

Repsect to you sir and good luck for the future :thumbup1:


----------



## olivercookson

saxondale said:


> I was keeping quite (which if you know me, is not like me) but after that un-needed dig at the TPW guys I`m just going to throw this one out there
> 
> I`ve just sold for a lot less than £60M and I can`t compete for 5 years, I`m not allowed to even think of the name of my old company never mind use it to advertise my new one.
> 
> Just saying.


Hi saxondale

There was no "dig" at the TPW guys in fact the opposite!



> Yeah I got on with the guys great, we worked great as a team and I* haven't got a negative word to say about any of them*, all were great employees.


Not sure the relevance of the second point? Every deal is different.

Cheers


----------



## olivercookson

Milky said:


> Bonjourno Oliver,
> 
> Not read the whole thread but for what l see if l had started a business that turned into an empire l would be damn proud of myself and let people know what l had done.
> 
> Repsect to you sir and good luck for the future :thumbup1:


Thank you very much - very kind words mate! Appreciated.


----------



## saxondale

olivercookson said:


> Hi saxondale
> 
> There was no "dig" at the TPW guys in fact the opposite!
> 
> Not sure the relevance of the second point? Every deal is different.
> 
> Cheers


was the use of the word employees - jury is still out on you, I`ll wait and see before I fall at your feet.

when is your new site going live?


----------



## tony10

mp couldn't of been that bad, it sold for £60m.

Oliver is doing something that he loves, why give him grief?


----------



## Hotdog147

olivercookson said:


> No a very good question!
> 
> I am always looking for talented and passionate staff. Email "jobs at gonutrition.co.uk" with your CV and we will take a look, I can't promise anything of course.
> 
> However we will also be looking for rep's for UKM so anyone interested in early applications drop a note to the same email using the subject "UKM Forum Rep Roles" with you experience and why we should choose you and we will come back to you in due course. We will do a formal advert further down the track and I will ensure the "compensation" is attractive enough to attract the best applicants.
> 
> No major rush on this though yet.
> 
> Cheers


This email address is invalid mate?


----------



## olivercookson

saxondale said:


> was the use of the word employees - jury is still out on you, I`ll wait and see before I fall at your feet.
> 
> when is your new site going live?


They were employees of Myprotein? Not sure why that was a dig in the slightest...

Not sure anyone is "falling at my feet" and I wouldn't want or expect that at all. Again not sure where you got that from?

We will be announcing more details on the launch date and other key events on the blog.

Cheers


----------



## olivercookson

Hotdog147 said:


> This email address is invalid mate?


Sorry! I will speak to our CTO tomorrow as it should be live. Try recruitment at monocore.co.uk


----------



## saxondale

tony10 said:


> mp couldn't of been that bad, it sold for £60m.
> 
> Oliver is doing something that he loves, why give him grief?


is it Oliver?

starting a thread stating your the person who, calling other suppliers, insulting some members and talking down to others

yep, sounds like a guy who sold out for £60M

just call me cynical


----------



## saxondale

olivercookson said:


> They were employees of Myprotein? Not sure why that was a dig in the slightest...
> 
> Not sure anyone is "falling at my feet" and I wouldn't want or expect that at all. Again not sure where you got that from?
> 
> We will be announcing more details on the launch date and other key events on the blog.
> 
> Cheers


like I said to the poster above - I`m going to unsubcribe to this thread.


----------



## saxondale

Crazy-Northerner said:


> ive seen no calling of other suppliers or insulting members nor talking down to others. WTF are you going about. seem like a miserable old c u n t


maybe, maybe not - time will tell.

by the way, I`m Richard Branson


----------



## Crazy-Northerner

saxondale said:


> maybe, maybe not - time will tell.
> 
> by the way, I`m Richard Branson


not with that f*cking hairdo your not.

To me you seem jealous of the guy in all honesty


----------



## olivercookson

saxondale said:


> is it Oliver?
> 
> starting a thread stating your the person who, calling other suppliers, insulting some members and talking down to others
> 
> yep, sounds like a guy who sold out for £60M
> 
> just call me cynical


Yup its me (for my sins), I haven't done any of those things though.

As I said I could go and sit on a beach, but thats not me I love what I do and I'm passionate about this industry and fitness.

Lorian has already "validated me" or check me out on https://twitter.com/olivercookson

PS: By the way Richard Branson is massive idol haha


----------



## tony10

sh1t saxondale are you on tren?

the guy doesnt have to prove himself to you or anyone else.

lorian knows who he is, so why doubt him?


----------



## huarache

olivercookson said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a very old member here, but under a different guise (since 2005 I think)! I was the Founder of Myprotein (sold the business nearly 2 years ago), but obviously a new member now.
> 
> Anyway I was wondering if someone could point me in the direction of Lorian (is he still running UKM?).
> 
> I am launching GoNutrition.com™ soon and I am looking for advertising oppurtunties (deja vu)!
> 
> You can sign up today at http://www.gonutrition.com to be informed when the pre-launch blog goes live where I will I will give the full "Myprotein® story" directly from myself and I will drip feed all the different elements why I believe GoNutrition.com™ will be the "go to brand" when choosing your Nutrition. There are some new and unique ideas (just like MP was when I launched that).
> 
> Hope your all well.
> 
> Cheers


Interested about this, will subscribe!


----------



## huarache

olivercookson said:


> No a very good question!
> 
> I am always looking for talented and passionate staff. Email "jobs at gonutrition.co.uk" with your CV and we will take a look, I can't promise anything of course.
> 
> However we will also be looking for rep's for UKM so anyone interested in early applications drop a note to the same email using the subject "UKM Forum Rep Roles" with you experience and why we should choose you and we will come back to you in due course. We will do a formal advert further down the track and I will ensure the "compensation" is attractive enough to attract the best applicants.
> 
> No major rush on this though yet.
> 
> Cheers


I shall be emailing, for this potential opportunity


----------



## saxondale

Crazy-Northerner said:


> not with that f*cking hairdo your not.
> 
> To me you seem jealous of the guy in all honesty


not at all, probably two people in the world I am jealous of - late father in law was one, but no not this guy

lets just say, if I was launching a new website, I would have everything in place before I burst onto forum giving it large.


----------



## Adzzz

saxondale said:


> not at all, probably two people in the world I am jealous of - late father in law was one, but no not this guy
> 
> lets just say, if I was launching a new website, I would have everything in place before I burst onto forum giving it large.


 :huh: :no:


----------



## saxondale

Adzzz said:


> :huh: :no:


he was the nicest man who ever lived - hey ho.

I really need to unsubcribe to this thread.


----------



## Adzzz

saxondale said:


> he was the nicest man who ever lived - hey ho.
> 
> I really need to unsubcribe to this thread.


I think you do too lol :beer:


----------



## olivercookson

saxondale said:


> lets just say, if I was launching a new website, I would have everything in place before I burst onto forum giving it large.


I only posted a thread in the welcome forum to find out how to get back in touch with Lorian so I can sort out an advertising package on UKM and also introduce myself. Anyway, think were going round in circles now. Sorry for getting your back up, but sometimes best to to agree to disagree and move on. Life is too short. :beer:


----------



## hackskii

A few things, first for you guys that want to talk trash and use the C word, dont, you will get a 7 day ban next person who does that, if you do not believe me, do it, and I will make it a perm one.

Got it?

Oliver, I do remember you years ago, in fact I still have a bottle of My protein post cycle therapy.

Is it one in the same?

I think I even have a myprotein shirt Lorian gave me probably 8 years ago.

Lorian was with you at some venture right?

Anyway, welcome back to the board.


----------



## 1010AD

@olivercookson This will be an interesting blog and I wish you all the best with your new venture. Where in Manchester will you be based and will you be creating any jobs?? Also to the people who are associating Oliver with Myproteins service now you have to remember he sold the company so the service they provide now isn't like the service he provided when he owned the company which was a lot better and a shame Myprotein haven't kept up with those standards


----------



## Muscle Supermkt

saxondale said:


> lets just say, if I was launching a new website, I would have everything in place before I burst onto forum giving it large.


The pre-launch blog sounds like an excellent idea to draw attention and gather a large number of targeted followers. When the website does go live, he will have a queue of people eager to try out the products, rather than having to drum up the custom from scratch. Great marketing


----------



## 1010AD

hackskii said:


> A few things, first for you guys that want to talk trash and use the C word, dont, you will get a 7 day ban next person who does that, if you do not believe me, do it, and I will make it a perm one.
> 
> Got it?





olivercookson said:


> I only posted a thread in the welcome forum to find out how to get back in touch with Lorian so I can sort out an advertising package on UKM and also introduce myself. Anyway, think were going round in circles now. Sorry for getting your back up, but sometimes best to to agree to disagree and move on. Life is too short. :beer:


 Well said, unfortunately on here we do get a lot of new comers that like to mouth off more than give good advice to help others and I don't mean just in this thread, sometimes I think this site needs a good cull.


----------



## TheProteinWorks

Oliver, welcome back!  Great to see you back and good luck with the new venture. We certainly share your passion and enthusiasm for sports nutrition and always welcome healthy competition. :beer:


----------



## olivercookson

hackskii said:


> A few things, first for you guys that want to talk trash and use the C word, dont, you will get a 7 day ban next person who does that, if you do not believe me, do it, and I will make it a perm one.
> 
> Got it?
> 
> Oliver, I do remember you years ago, in fact I still have a bottle of My protein post cycle therapy.
> 
> Is it one in the same?
> 
> I think I even have a myprotein shirt Lorian gave me probably 8 years ago.
> 
> Lorian was with you at some venture right?
> 
> Anyway, welcome back to the board.


Hey

Yeah I do remember speaking to you many moons ago, but not sure that was me! Tbh my memory is crap so could well have been hehe.

Thanks and see you about!!


----------



## olivercookson

1010AD said:


> @olivercookson This will be an interesting blog and I wish you all the best with your new venture. Where in Manchester will you be based and will you be creating any jobs?? Also to the people who are associating Oliver with Myproteins service now you have to remember he sold the company so the service they provide now isn't like the service he provided when he owned the company which was a lot better and a shame Myprotein haven't kept up with those standards


We are based in Wythenshawe in South Manchester (a stones throw from where I was brought up and where many of my friends still live!). At MP we created 100+ jobs in this area and obviously aiming to do the same again. Its an area which has has a lot of unemployment so hopefully we can do!

Cheers


----------



## olivercookson

TheProteinWorks said:


> Oliver, welcome back!  Great to see you back and good luck with the new venture. We certainly share your passion and enthusiasm for sports nutrition and always welcome healthy competition. :beer:


Hi Mark(?)

Thanks for the kind words and great work so far! :tongue: Yeah all the best to you guys too.  I said exactly the same to Karl 3 or 4 months ago when he called to say what you guys were going to do post leaving MP.

I am sure there is enough room in the market for us all and as you say healthy competion will keep us all on our toes and the consumer will certainly get a better end product\deal etc. 

Cheers


----------



## vtec_yo

None of this matters.

You must be minted.

What car(s) do you drive???


----------



## FreshPrince88

Welcome to the board Oliver, Always good to hear the Stories of People making it without the Rich background (being born into money etc.)

Have subscribed and will defo check you guys out, Even if you are a City fan 

Good luck, And yes i would 100% be interested in a job although probably more chance of me owning the LA Lakers haha


----------



## Mez

vtec_yo said:


> None of this matters.
> 
> You must be minted.
> 
> What car(s) do you drive???


An Audi ?

Someone had to say it.


----------



## JaneN40

olivercookson said:


> Thanks for the kind words Jane and good luck for the next comp!


Thanks, signed up for the email updates, so look forward to watching your progress with the company.


----------



## liftmore

Well with the fantastic flavours and products The Protein Works are bringing out and now this new venture from oliver, I am sick as a pig as I stocked up on a load of maxiraw products and they are the worst tasting protein powders I have ever had. Holland and Barrett produce better.

Oh well, I am now looking forward to buying some proper stuff from these two. TPW and Oliver.


----------



## Trevor McDonald

liftmore said:


> Well with the fantastic flavours and products The Protein Works are bringing out and now this new venture from oliver, I am sick as a pig as I stocked up on a load of maxiraw products and they are the worst tasting protein powders I have ever had. Holland and Barrett produce better.
> 
> Oh well, I am now looking forward to buying some proper stuff from these two. TPW and Oliver.


Obviously personal taste. But MaxiRaw is faaaaaar from worst tasting. I think it's pleasant. (Choc)


----------



## YoungEn

ha cool, I use myprotein whey protein.


----------



## BatemanLondon

Oliver speaks of Myprotein like an ex girlfriend he couldnt get over.. nothing of the new venture just myprotein this and that..

plus 9 pages of nut hugging .. its pretty funny


----------



## aesthetics4ever

BatemanLondon said:


> Oliver speaks of Myprotein like an ex girlfriend he couldnt get over.. nothing of the new venture just myprotein this and that..
> 
> plus 9 pages of nut hugging .. its pretty funny


It's funny isn't it. It's almost like people actually think they're going to get free whey or special discounts if they're up Oliver's ar5e....


----------



## olivercookson

BatemanLondon said:


> Oliver speaks of Myprotein like an ex girlfriend he couldnt get over.. nothing of the new venture just myprotein this and that..
> 
> plus 9 pages of nut hugging .. its pretty funny


Hi

I hope everyone had a good weekend! 

I will explaining about GoNutriton on my forthcoming blog, this thread is just introducing myself. 

Cheers


----------



## olivercookson

radicalry00 said:


> It's funny isn't it. It's almost like people actually think they're going to get free whey or special discounts if they're up Oliver's ar5e....


There will be pre-launch discounts given to those who sign up early, again I will expand on this when the blog goes live.

Cheers


----------



## TommyFire

With £60m in the back pocket why bother??


----------



## MuscleFood

Oliver,

When is the blog starting? I have followed the My Protein rise and recent "not such great feedback" since inception! So with your resources, very excited to see what you have coming up and to hear the stories from the past too. Ever thought of doing a book by the way?

Darren


----------



## aesthetics4ever

olivercookson said:


> There will be pre-launch discounts given to those who sign up early, again I will expand on this when the blog goes live.
> 
> Cheers


I've signed up Oliver thanks. I just think it's funny how differently people on this board interact with you knowing your background and wealth compared to how they interact with 99% of members on here.

Will see what sort of offers you have on at launch.


----------



## robbo9

good luck, the people that are negative are just jelous...you clearly know what your doing and looking forward to giving it a try. i used to use my protein a fair few years ago and then changed in the past few years but just waiting for a different company i can keep going to without any problems like i have had recently.


----------



## BatemanLondon

robbo9 said:


> good luck, the people that are negative are just jelous...you clearly know what your doing and looking forward to giving it a try. i used to use my protein a fair few years ago and then changed in the past few years but just waiting for a different company i can keep going to without any problems like i have had recently.


My comments havent been negative , I am fully supportive of new business ventures all the time and love to see people suceed. I was asking the question as why come on and mention setting up a new business then associate yourself with one which has rapidly gone down hill. No real mention of the new venture , just many posts of circa 2011 myprotein, I also dont understand why put the MyProtein story on the new ventures site. just seems pointless. Obviously nut hugging posts like yours amuse me. as to your question "Am I jell ??" I wouldnt mind 60 million in the bank , but I think with my current lifestyle I would end up dead in a matter of weeks. I would be found in a high end hotel surrounded by class a drugs and dead hookers..which is why I dont do the lottery



MuscleFood said:


> Oliver,
> 
> When is the blog starting? I have followed the My Protein rise and recent "not such great feedback" since inception! So with your resources, very excited to see what you have coming up and to hear the stories from the past too. Ever thought of doing a book by the way?
> 
> Darren


i have to ask if you are taking the **** ?


----------



## robbo9

i never said it was you that was being negative ! :s


----------



## Mobster

The money he made and the success made of it I'd 'hug the nut' too.


----------



## robc1985

liftmore said:


> Well with the fantastic flavours and products The Protein Works are bringing out and now this new venture from oliver, I am sick as a pig as I stocked up on a load of maxiraw products and they are the worst tasting protein powders I have ever had. Holland and Barrett produce better.
> 
> Oh well, I am now looking forward to buying some proper stuff from these two. TPW and Oliver.


Wierd taste there. Honestly nicest I've ever had. Casein is amazing too


----------



## TommyFire

I have every respect for any person who can make a success of themselves from humble beginnings. However the question has to be asked: You came, saw and conquered in this industry (which at the time was not saturated with rival companies).

You obviously have entrepreneurial savvy and i would expect you would make a success from any company you started so why not venture into something new?


----------



## Proteincarb

Welcome. The hut is ruining my protein IMO.


----------



## Proteincarb

olivercookson said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a very old member here, but under a different guise (since 2005 I think)! I was the Founder of Myprotein (sold the business nearly 2 years ago), but obviously a new member now.
> 
> Anyway I was wondering if someone could point me in the direction of Lorian (is he still running UKM?).
> 
> I am launching GoNutrition.com™ soon and I am looking for advertising oppurtunties (deja vu)!
> 
> You can sign up today at http://www.gonutrition.com to be informed when the pre-launch blog goes live where I will I will give the full "Myprotein® story" directly from myself and I will drip feed all the different elements why I believe GoNutrition.com™ will be the "go to brand" when choosing your Nutrition. There are some new and unique ideas (just like MP was when I launched that).
> 
> Hope your all well.
> 
> Cheers


you have an email address you can pm me? want to ask you some questions.


----------



## deano

TommyFire said:


> With £60m in the back pocket why bother??


I think its just drive and determination. Personally I WOULD be on a beach, but some people enjoy a/the challenge.


----------



## Superhorse

Oliver if you can beat TPW to an innovation getting protein through my door without the courier needing to ring my doorbell (which apparently is a step too far for most of them) then you get the superhorse prize.


----------



## Craig660

Maybe an long acting injectable protein that lasts for a week ?

I still personally think you should start up for own lab with 60m to fund there would be some **** hot gear


----------



## ditz

Craig660 said:


> Maybe an long acting injectable protein that lasts for a week ?
> 
> I still personally think you should start up for own lab with 60m to fund there would be some **** hot gear


Every single member of ukm walking around 30st with abs :lol:


----------



## Mobster

He didn't pocket 60m. The company was valued, after they brought his shares, at 60m. A quick search suggests 'in a deal thought to be worth 60m'. It doesn't indicate what was pocketed and often such deals are part cash, dividends and so on. Other sites suggest 58m as the value of the deal.


----------



## Craig660

Mobster said:


> He didn't pocket 60m. The company was valued, after they brought his shares, at 60m. A quick search suggests 'in a deal thought to be worth 60m'. It doesn't indicate what was pocketed and often such deals are part cash, dividends and so on.


Maybe Oliver can clarify the exact details of the deal and also how much he pocketed


----------



## Mobster

I wouldn't ha ha. Gotta be careful of the tax man lol


----------



## Mshadows

I'm sure like me many members here got out of the 'nutrition' lie a long time ago.

Haven't taken protein powder in over 6 months and have never felt or looked better.

Goodluck with the new business, hopefully lightning strikes twice.


----------



## Craig660

Mshadows said:


> I'm sure like me many members here got out of the 'nutrition' lie a long time ago.
> 
> Haven't taken protein powder in over 6 months and have never felt or looked better.
> 
> Goodluck with the new business, hopefully lightning strikes twice.


Wel my diet has always been sh1t but now I am banging in 180 grams of protein from shakes I am looking much bigger and better


----------



## Mshadows

Craig660 said:


> Wel my diet has always been sh1t but now I am banging in 180 grams of protein from shakes I am looking much bigger and better


I'm just replacing protein shakes with pasteurised egg whites, gives me alot less bloat.

You also might be getting bigger and better due to the 'other' stuff you are taking


----------



## hackskii

I would be interested in making a test boosting product using compounds that are known to work.

Even though I hate test boosting products with the false marketing claims they make, only to die down and a new and improved one comes alone, only to diet down, make the money, then have a new formulation to get the ball rolling all over again.

Why not make a few bucks in the process?


----------



## Mobster

Mshadows said:


> I'm just replacing protein shakes with *pasteurised egg whites*, gives me alot less bloat.
> 
> You also might be getting bigger and better due to the 'other' stuff you are taking


And said product is sold by several supps companies.


----------



## Mshadows

Mobster said:


> And said product is sold by several supps companies.


Glad I get it cheaper then £22.99 for 6kg then.


----------



## OptimumPT

I used to get bloated on whey because I was using some of the inferior products it turns out, amazing what a bit of education can do. Feeling great on whey now.


----------



## zack amin

Superhorse said:


> Oliver if you can beat TPW to an innovation getting protein through my door without the courier needing to ring my doorbell (which apparently is a step too far for most of them) then you get the superhorse prize.


could toss it through your window tied to a brick. this is my new delivery idea, fcuk it just leave open your kitchen cuboard, ill walk round the back and chuck it though kitchen window into the cuboard for you.


----------



## freddee

I just want my supplements that were light on weight, that's why I STOPPED USING THEM!


----------



## Mobster

Light on weight?


----------



## Superhorse

zack amin said:


> could toss it through your window tied to a brick. this is my new delivery idea, fcuk it just leave open your kitchen cuboard, ill walk round the back and chuck it though kitchen window into the cuboard for you.


Duno why you aren't running a courier company mate?


----------



## Superhorse

hackskii said:


> I would be interested in making a test boosting product using compounds that are known to work.
> 
> Even though I hate test boosting products with the false marketing claims they make, only to die down and a new and improved one comes alone, only to diet down, make the money, then have a new formulation to get the ball rolling all over again.
> 
> Why not make a few bucks in the process?


So you want to do a homebrew of test and tren mate?


----------



## scottacho

Paid for next day delivery thursday day, still not here from myprotein! well and truly ****ed off. This isnt the first time but it will be the last time i order from you!


----------



## paul81

scottacho said:


> Paid for next day delivery thursday day, still not here from myprotein! well and truly ****ed off. This isnt the first time but it will be the last time i order from you!


somebody clearly missed the point of this thread.....


----------



## guvnor82

scottacho said:


> Paid for next day delivery thursday day, still not here from myprotein! well and truly ****ed off. This isnt the first time but it will be the last time i order from you!


Discount supplements did this to me last month had to buy over priced 2.5kg tub from the gym.


----------



## Reddo

The hostility in this thread from some people amazes me, it really does beggar belief. Steroids anyone? :lol:

Regardless, I am interested to see what Oliver will bring to the table. Good job and pat on the back for everything you have accomplished thus far. (I apologise if that sounds somewhat patronising)


----------



## hackskii

Mobster said:


> Light on weight?


Yah baby, give me some light weight supplements.

I can hear Ronny Coleman right now, "Light Weight":lol:


----------



## MattGriff

Hi Oliver......so those strength athlete sponsorship's eh....


----------



## freddee

yep got some bags of glutamine and other bits and the weight of the bags was short 1kilo was just over 800grams, got in contact with them and they said I had to do this that and the other, I said no I just don't have to use you again, there had been other issues.


----------



## Mobster

Which company?


----------



## comfla

Hey Ollie!

Good luck mate - I used MP for years before it all went pete tong!


----------



## olivercookson

Sorry for the delay guys not been around the last few days.



TommyFire said:


> With £60m in the back pocket why bother??


My motive isn't driven by money, but of course that is a nice! Nutrition (especially "sports") is something I am very passionate about (and have been for 10 years+) and I believe I can do it better than what if being offered currently.

Since selling MP I have missed the day to day chats with the guys in the industry and just generally miss being part of it!


----------



## olivercookson

MuscleFood said:


> Oliver,
> 
> When is the blog starting? I have followed the My Protein rise and recent "not such great feedback" since inception! So with your resources, very excited to see what you have coming up and to hear the stories from the past too. Ever thought of doing a book by the way?
> 
> Darren


Within the next few weeks. I will confirm a date soon. 

I have been asked to do an autobiography by a number of publishers, but I don't feel I have achieved anything like what I want in my life yet, so maybe in 20 years, many more interesting bio's out there right now!

The GN blog is going to be a "mini bio", so hopefully that can answer a few what\how\when's.


----------



## olivercookson

radicalry00 said:


> I've signed up Oliver thanks. I just think it's funny how differently people on this board interact with you knowing your background and wealth compared to how they interact with 99% of members on here.
> 
> Will see what sort of offers you have on at launch.


Hi,

I wouldn't want that!

Anyone who knows me in real life (sure there is a couple on here ha) knows I'm still the same guy, with the same mates, drinking in the same places as I was "pre-myprotein". Of course I live a bit better now, but I will never forget my roots! Never.

I can only ask members to judge GoNutrition on what we offer (service, price, products etc). I don't think you will be disappointed!

Cheers


----------



## olivercookson

BatemanLondon said:


> My comments havent been negative , I am fully supportive of new business ventures all the time and love to see people suceed. I was asking the question as why come on and mention setting up a new business then associate yourself with one which has rapidly gone down hill. No real mention of the new venture , just many posts of circa 2011 myprotein, I also dont understand why put the MyProtein story on the new ventures site. just seems pointless. Obviously nut hugging posts like yours amuse me. as to your question "Am I jell ??" I wouldnt mind 60 million in the bank , but I think with my current lifestyle I would end up dead in a matter of weeks. I would be found in a high end hotel surrounded by class a drugs and dead hookers..which is why I dont do the lottery


I understand your view, but I did build Myprotein from nothing to the largest sports nutrition company in the UK so I must have done something right. Those are the experiences I want to share (obviously not disclosing confidential matters) and hopefully it will make a bit of a entertaining story.

Also in doing the above I learnt a lot (good and bad) and those are the lessons I will use to make GoNutrition the best it possibly can be.

Thanks


----------



## Guest

scottacho said:


> Paid for next day delivery thursday day, still not here from myprotein! well and truly ****ed off. This isnt the first time but it will be the last time i order from you!


It's not his anymore you tit. Read the thread properly before you go running your mouth.


----------



## olivercookson

TommyFire said:


> I have every respect for any person who can make a success of themselves from humble beginnings. However the question has to be asked: You came, saw and conquered in this industry (which at the time was not saturated with rival companies).
> 
> You obviously have entrepreneurial savvy and i would expect you would make a success from any company you started so why not venture into something new?


Good question! This is oone of the questions I want to answer in my blog (damn this is going to be long) - why am I coming back? I will answer that.

However, I have launched another venture in a totally different arena as well. Saints & Slimmers is a weight management business and has been launched since the star of this year. S&S sits under Monocore, which is also where GN will operate from.

Cheers


----------



## olivercookson

killah said:


> you have an email address you can pm me? want to ask you some questions.


Drop me a PM and I will try and help mate.


----------



## olivercookson

Superhorse said:


> Oliver if you can beat TPW to an innovation getting protein through my door without the courier needing to ring my doorbell (which apparently is a step too far for most of them) then you get the superhorse prize.


Haha now that is a challenge!  We will see what we can do


----------



## Gym-pig

Good luck to you . Really rated MP before you sold it . Now moved onto more reliable companies


----------



## olivercookson

Sorry OT question, but do I need a certain amount of posts to post an avatar? Was just going to post a picture of my ugly mush to be a bit more personal!


----------



## alotlikegod

wow

great news man

tell me,when that site will start and i can order from there?


----------



## hackskii

olivercookson said:


> Sorry OT question, but do I need a certain amount of posts to post an avatar? Was just going to post a picture of my ugly mush to be a bit more personal!


You should be able to post one.


----------



## Mobster

olivercookson said:


> Sorry for the delay guys not been around the last few days.
> 
> My motive isn't driven by money, but of course that is a nice! Nutrition (especially "sports") is something I am very passionate about (and have been for 10 years+) and I believe I can do it better than what if being offered currently.
> 
> Since selling MP I have missed the day to day chats with the guys in the industry and just generally miss being part of it!


We only ever spoke a handful of times but it was always nice to talk trade with you and others.


----------



## B.I.G

Be interesting what stuff the new company will bring. TPW changed the bulk whey game with new flavours so hopefully you'll compete on that front.

I always welcome competition. It's never bad for the customers.


----------



## olivercookson

alotlikegod said:


> wow
> 
> great news man
> 
> tell me,when that site will start and i can order from there?


Hey

Sorry for the delay. I am hoping to launch the blog next week at www.gonutrition.com, it may run into early the week after at the very latest. Details on the full site launch are forthcoming. 

Cheers


----------



## olivercookson

Mobster said:


> We only ever spoke a handful of times but it was always nice to talk trade with you and others.


Likewise Steve. Was always a pleasure!


----------



## scottacho

Jd123 said:


> It's not his anymore you tit. Read the thread properly before you go running your mouth.


In which part of that post did i say it was his?

I dont see it?

YOU TIT!


----------



## Mish

scottacho said:


> In which part of that post did i say it was his?
> 
> I dont see it?
> 
> YOU TIT!


Paid for next day delivery thursday day, still not here from myprotein! well and truly ****ed off. *This isnt the first time but it will be the last time i order from you!*

Reiterating what was said above, Oliver is no longer affiliated with MP therefore telling him it's the last time you order from him makes no sense.

You Tit


----------



## Guest

Mish said:


> Paid for next day delivery thursday day, still not here from myprotein! well and truly ****ed off. *This isnt the first time but it will be the last time i order from you!*
> 
> Reiterating what was said above, Oliver is no longer affiliated with MP therefore telling him it's the last time you order from him makes no sense.
> 
> You Tit


Thank you mate.


----------



## Guest

scottacho said:


> In which part of that post did i say it was his?
> 
> I dont see it?
> 
> YOU TIT!


Read your post again.


----------



## scottacho

Jd123 said:


> Thank you mate.


My bad Sorry.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

^^^^ :laugh:

we've all done it


----------



## Guest

scottacho said:


> My bad Sorry.


No worries mate


----------



## comfla

@olivercookson

Are you floating your new venture on AIM or anything? It would be an interesting investment opportunity considering your past


----------



## olivercookson

comfla said:


> @olivercookson
> 
> Are you floating your new venture on AIM or anything? It would be an interesting investment opportunity considering your past


Hi comfla,

Thanks for the interest, but no plans of that sort at the moment. This project is self funded with no corporate money whatsoever. I believe its much easier to do what you want in the business when this is the case without the market or banks breathing down your neck!

Cheers


----------



## alotlikegod

man

why you ask for registration an it's not just an open site like every other major sites?


----------



## Mobster

Because, from a purely business sense, he'll have a working database of potential customers. Plenty of sites do it.


----------



## F.M.J

Good luck on your new adventure although you won't need it.

Your story about setting up MP sounds interesting, will there be an article on that?


----------



## zak007

@F.M.J yes he did say there would be

@olivercookson when will the site be going live?


----------



## olivercookson

F.M.J said:


> Good luck on your new adventure although you won't need it.
> 
> Your story about setting up MP sounds interesting, will there be an article on that?


Thanks for the kind words! 

Yeah I am going to post a series of blog posts on "my story". So how I came up with the idea of myprotein and what I did to grow the business then sell it and everything in-between.

The blog should be going live later this week at www.gonutrition.com. You can sign up there now to be emailed when it goes live.

Cheers


----------



## BatemanLondon

I still dont get why put your story of MP on your new site ? why not just publish it on here then all those interested can read it. Why put a story about your competition on your new business venture ? could this not have legal implications ?


----------



## Mobster

Again, as above, it'll attract visitors. As for the legal implications - such as what? No one owns the rights to 'my story' any more than they do yours.


----------



## BatemanLondon

Mobster said:


> Again, as above, it'll attract visitors. As for the legal implications - such as what? No one owns the rights to 'my story' any more than they do yours.


how will it attract visitors to a site ? good value product and a decent delivery service will attract customers. But 'My story' or account of events could be negative to someone elses business, which inturn he could then become liable to any damange done to Myprotein.


----------



## Mobster

BatemanLondon said:


> i take it you know what the ratner effect is ?
> 
> why mention your association with a company that ****ed so many off on here with bad delivery and sub standard products ? doesnt really make sense to me


As mentioned elsewhere it's been argued that said slide took place after both Oliver and his management (now running TPW) left. Plus he did well enough to take 58m from The Hut


----------



## Mobster

BatemanLondon said:


> how will it attract visitors to a site ? good value product and a decent delivery service will attract customers. But 'My story' or account of events could be negative to someone elses business, which inturn he could then become liable to any damange done to Myprotein.


You may not be aware that I co-wrote a 4000 word article on the protein scandal. I'm well aware, as he will be potential legal issues and can easily take advise.


----------



## BatemanLondon

Mobster said:


> You may not be aware that I co-wrote a 4000 word article on the protein scandal. I'm well aware, as he will be potential legal issues and can easily take advise.


would be interested to read this , how can i find it ?


----------



## olivercookson

BatemanLondon said:


> how will it attract visitors to a site ? good value product and a decent delivery service will attract customers. But 'My story' or account of events could be negative to someone elses business, which inturn he could then become liable to any damange done to Myprotein.


Hi

As Steve rightly says "my story" is just that my story - no one owns that other than me. I didn't sell my soul! 

To be clear I am not going to be slating anyone or giving away confidential information, but I will give an insight into how I came up with the idea, what I did to grow the business and my thought process around selling as well as few funny stories in-between. This may be of interest to some and some others couldn't give a monkeys, but hopefully it will be an interesting read for the majority and inspirational to some! I will keep it light and certainly not verbose (not how I work for those that know me)! 

You are right value, service and quality are fundamental elements what will attract customers and we have accounted for all of those (and much more) with GoNutrition. Obviously I will be explaining more about that on the pre-launch blog as well...

Hope that helps! 

Cheers


----------



## Englishman

Hurry up with your website.


----------



## Mobster

BatemanLondon said:


> would be interested to read this , how can i find it ?


It was on MT but taken down after 5000 views with the potential issue of legal BS. More an issue of cost than anything. Predator has some good articles on their site of a similar vein.


----------



## alotlikegod

is it on yet?


----------



## lxm

zzzzz


----------



## alotlikegod

please someone inform me when the site is on


----------



## Fitness4Life

Hey there fella


----------



## olivercookson

Sorry for the delay guys. 

The blog will be live early next week. Its ready now, we just need to launch it and the office needs to be open for that.

Have a great weekend!

Cheers, Oliver


----------



## onthebuild

alotlikegod said:


> please someone inform me when the site is on


I think that's the idea of signing up to the website...


----------



## miguelmolez

Look forward to hearing about this. Will check the website out. I've used MP from the start as I was recomended by my mate jay who knows you personally.


----------



## Mobster

olivercookson said:


> Sorry for the delay guys.
> 
> The blog will be live early next week. Its ready now, we just need to launch it and the office needs to be open for that.
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> Cheers, Oliver


Tuesday... is it on yet?


----------



## olivercookson

Mobster said:


> Tuesday... is it on yet?


Hi Steve

Its been complete since Sunday, just waiting for our lovely developer to put it on. I will give him a gentle reminder! 

Cheers


----------



## olivercookson

onthebuild said:


> I think that's the idea of signing up to the website...


Yeah sign-up and I will drop you an email when it goes live.


----------



## olivercookson

miguelmolez said:


> Look forward to hearing about this. Will check the website out. I've used MP from the start as I was recomended by my mate jay who knows you personally.


Cheers mate - good to hear from an "old timer". 

Hopefully, he only had good things to say haha.

Cheers


----------



## Mobster

olivercookson said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Its been complete since Sunday, just waiting for our lovely developer to put it on. I will give him a gentle reminder!
> 
> Cheers


I can put the squeeze on him if you want. Tell him to pull his finger out.


----------



## olivercookson

Mobster said:


> I can put the squeeze on him if you want. Tell him to pull his finger out.


Haha he is only small; we don't want to kill him Steve!


----------



## Mobster

Not even a little bit? It'd save paying him and I'm in the right mood for it lol


----------



## olivercookson

Finally, after a threatening a "squeeze of death" by Steve its live: http://www.gonutrition.com/community/blog/

Just a intro post, but I will post again soon! 

Cheers


----------



## Mobster

He was that close LOL


----------



## alotlikegod

worst marketing tactic ever

so disappointed

won't bother with this joke again


----------



## olivercookson

alotlikegod said:


> worst marketing tactic ever
> 
> so disappointed
> 
> won't bother with this joke again


Sorry to hear your disappointed, but please give it a chance its been live for 4 days and were obviously not going to give away the "crown jewels" in the first few post! 

Maybe be worth checking back in a week or two and hopefully you will be less disappointed.

Cheers


----------



## olivercookson

PS: I have just posted a new blog post which is a sneak peek inside GoNutrition's HQ. Only a handful of sports nutrition companies do this, I think its important to see where your products are coming from and being made. Transparency is core value for us.

Next up is the first part of the "myprotein story".

Thanks


----------



## hackskii

I tried to comment on your blog but I don't think it let me.

One thing about the States that I really do not like is the fact that they are allowed to use GMO foods in about everything.


----------



## olivercookson

hackskii said:


> I tried to comment on your blog but I don't think it let me.
> 
> One thing about the States that I really do not like is the fact that they are allowed to use GMO foods in about everything.


Oh how come? What did it say? You do need a FB account. I just tried and it worked.

Yeah we won't be stocking GM products.

That's one of the grumbles with "US whey". Obviously the whey is made from milk which has probably come from GM cows.

Cheers


----------



## Milky

so Mr Cookson, are we going to stay in the welcome lounge for ever or are we venturing further afield :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

olivercookson said:


> Oh how come? What did it say? You do need a FB account. I just tried and it worked.
> 
> Yeah we won't be stocking GM products.
> 
> That's one of the grumbles with "US whey". Obviously the whey is made from milk which has probably come from GM cows.
> 
> Cheers


Its in everything, and the more I read about it the more scared I am becoming.

I never had allergies in my life, maybe sick once a year, now I have allergies, eczema, been sick 3 times in 3.5 months, put on cortisol steroids, bloated, etc.

The corn is resistant to pesticides and if insects eat it the get jacked up, yet its ok to feed me stuff that kills insects?

We put a proposition on the ballot to label the foods that are GMO, Monsanto spent millions of dollars against and said that it would drive the price of food up.

Gee thanks all we were asking was to label it so we can make a choice of whether or not we want to buy it, nothing fishy here, just want to make an informed decision.

Well, the fear of rising prices of food during a recession seemed to work, now they dont have to label the food for GMO.

Hell, they only have to have 6% juice in a drink to be able to call it juice, the rest is HFCS, color, water, and other garbage, and the HFCS is from GMO corn:lol:

I tried to use facebook but it needed an app or something.

I will try again.


----------



## hackskii

It looks like it says comments off.


----------



## onthebuild

hackskii said:


> Its in everything, and the more I read about it the more scared I am becoming.
> 
> I never had allergies in my life, maybe sick once a year, now I have allergies, eczema, been sick 3 times in 3.5 months, put on cortisol steroids, bloated, etc.
> 
> The corn is resistant to pesticides and if insects eat it the get jacked up, yet its ok to feed me stuff that kills insects?
> 
> We put a proposition on the ballot to label the foods that are GMO, Monsanto spent millions of dollars against and said that it would drive the price of food up.
> 
> Gee thanks all we were asking was to label it so we can make a choice of whether or not we want to buy it, nothing fishy here, just want to make an informed decision.
> 
> Well, the fear of rising prices of food during a recession seemed to work, now they dont have to label the food for GMO.
> 
> Hell, they only have to have 6% juice in a drink to be able to call it juice, the rest is HFCS, color, water, and other garbage, and the HFCS is from GMO corn:lol:
> 
> I tried to use facebook but it needed an app or something.
> 
> I will try again.


Just for the uneducated among us (me), what are GMO foods? Are they like genetically altered?


----------



## olivercookson

Milky said:


> so Mr Cookson, are we going to stay in the welcome lounge for ever or are we venturing further afield :thumbup1:


Ha good shout!

I have a agreed a sponsorship package with Lorian so just a matter of getting things set up. I would say next week we will have a sub-forum etc

Cheers


----------



## Milky

olivercookson said:


> Ha good shout!
> 
> I have a agreed a sponsorship package with Lorian so just a matter of getting things set up. I would say next week we will have a sub-forum etc
> 
> Cheers


Top man and sincerely good luck with the new venture :thumbup1:


----------



## olivercookson

hackskii said:


> Its in everything, and the more I read about it the more scared I am becoming.
> 
> I never had allergies in my life, maybe sick once a year, now I have allergies, eczema, been sick 3 times in 3.5 months, put on cortisol steroids, bloated, etc.
> 
> The corn is resistant to pesticides and if insects eat it the get jacked up, yet its ok to feed me stuff that kills insects?
> 
> We put a proposition on the ballot to label the foods that are GMO, Monsanto spent millions of dollars against and said that it would drive the price of food up.
> 
> Gee thanks all we were asking was to label it so we can make a choice of whether or not we want to buy it, nothing fishy here, just want to make an informed decision.
> 
> Well, the fear of rising prices of food during a recession seemed to work, now they dont have to label the food for GMO.
> 
> Hell, they only have to have 6% juice in a drink to be able to call it juice, the rest is HFCS, color, water, and other garbage, and the HFCS is from GMO corn:lol:
> 
> I tried to use facebook but it needed an app or something.
> 
> I will try again.


I'm with you 100% - its just all about a better bottom line! I personally avoid GM foods and always try to eat organic where I feel a benefit (i.e. meat, not bananas).

Ok cool - let me know if it doesn't work.

Cheers


----------



## IGotTekkers

longjohnchafage said:


> Be interesting to see whats coming up.


never mind whats coming up, I see myprotien going down. chucklechucklechuckle


----------



## longjohnchafage

IGotTekkers said:


> never mind whats coming up, I see myprotien going down. chucklechucklechuckle


Fcuk me trigger, I only made that post a month ago...


----------



## olivercookson

hackskii said:


> It looks like it says comments off.


Yeah the standard comments are off, but they are replaced with "Facebook comments". Anyone else having problems with posting comments?


----------



## hackskii

onthebuild said:


> Just for the uneducated among us (me), what are GMO foods? Are they like genetically altered?


Yes, genetically modified foods, GMO is genetically modified organisms, they change the DNA of the plants to be able to accept things like less water, more resistance to pesticides before it kills the crop, engineered for faster growth, resistance to pathogens, production of extra nutrients.

I mean on the face of it you cant change the DNA of plants and feed our livestock and eat that vegetable after we have eaten these for thousands of years and not have a worry, at the very least someone will not accept this alternate source of food.

Not only that but now that you have modified the seed, you can now patent it, and make money, oh, and the plants wont produce seeds to replant, you now have to buy them.


----------



## hackskii

olivercookson said:


> Yeah the standard comments are off, but they are replaced with "Facebook comments". Anyone else having problems with posting comments?


I am on Facebook, but its like I need an app or something.


----------



## IGotTekkers

longjohnchafage said:


> Fcuk me trigger, I only made that post a month ago...


They don't call me speedy for nothing mate


----------



## olivercookson

IGotTekkers said:


> never mind whats coming up, I see myprotien going down. chucklechucklechuckle


You know Myprotein will always be "my baby" (to me at least) so I would never want to wish that, even though GN will of course be competing against it. I'm sure there will be room for both to operate! I'm certainly never going to slag MP off or any other companies for that matter. That's not how I work. I can only focus on what we are doing at GN and making sure we excel in everything we do.

Cheers


----------



## onthebuild

hackskii said:


> Yes, genetically modified foods, GMO is genetically modified organisms, they change the DNA of the plants to be able to accept things like less water, more resistance to pesticides before it kills the crop, engineered for faster growth, resistance to pathogens, production of extra nutrients.
> 
> I mean on the face of it you cant change the DNA of plants and feed our livestock and eat that vegetable after we have eaten these for thousands of years and not have a worry, at the very least someone will not accept this alternate source of food.
> 
> Not only that but now that you have modified the seed, you can now patent it, and make money, oh, and the plants wont produce seeds to replant, you now have to buy them.


Thanks for that mate. Interesting stuff nonetheless, but seems like a capitalist's wet dream.

Do you think they will ever engineer a crop that could survive without ANY water? Is it even possible, eg gets ALL its energy requirements from photosynthesis?


----------



## hackskii

onthebuild said:


> Thanks for that mate. Interesting stuff nonetheless, but seems like a capitalist's wet dream.
> 
> Do you think they will ever engineer a crop that could survive without ANY water? Is it even possible, eg gets ALL its energy requirements from photosynthesis?


Who knows what they will come up with in a test tube, I mean we have as much food that is needed to feed the world, now they are just using smaller spaces to do it.

I had a plumb tree, when they were ripe it tasted so freaking good that you could not imagine.

The ones in the store are picked early, then ripen not on the vine, some vegetables have been GM to ripen slowly while being transported as to not kick off before they hit the market.

How does that happen? :lol:

I have an avocado tree, man once ripe tastes like butter, so damn good, crap in the stores depending on what you get is not.

Whole inside of the avocado from my tree is yellow, and looks like butter.

I do feel that alot of health issues is food related, and to be fair, I cant blame everything on GMO, but making good choices in foods probably is your best medicine.

I mean, hibiscus tea for example tastes very good, and in a study lowers blood pressure better than Lisinopril, and that wont give you that nasty dry cough that goes with it.


----------



## onthebuild

hackskii said:


> Who knows what they will come up with in a test tube, I mean we have as much food that is needed to feed the world, now they are just using smaller spaces to do it.
> 
> I had a plumb tree, when they were ripe it tasted so freaking good that you could not imagine.
> 
> The ones in the store are picked early, then ripen not on the vine, some vegetables have been GM to ripen slowly while being transported as to not kick off before they hit the market.
> 
> How does that happen? :lol:
> 
> I have an avocado tree, man once ripe tastes like butter, so damn good, crap in the stores depending on what you get is not.
> 
> Whole inside of the avocado from my tree is yellow, and looks like butter.
> 
> I do feel that alot of health issues is food related, and to be fair, I cant blame everything on GMO, but making good choices in foods probably is your best medicine.
> 
> I mean, hibiscus tea for example tastes very good, and in a study lowers blood pressure better than Lisinopril, and that wont give you that nasty dry cough that goes with it.


I think people are obsessed with living longer, having enough food to feed everyone and giving them 'life' for a longer period than was previously possible. These GMO foods may yield better, and ripen slower, but why fix what isn't broken, especially if it tastes worse? It sounds like a huge cashcow IMO.

Thing is though, are we really living? Eating food that tastes poor, working to eat, to live, to work.

I'd rather live, succeed, enjoy life, and die a bit earlier, than exist for 80 years.


----------



## hackskii

onthebuild said:


> I think people are obsessed with living longer, having enough food to feed everyone and giving them 'life' for a longer period than was previously possible. These GMO foods may yield better, and ripen slower, but why fix what isn't broken, especially if it tastes worse? It sounds like a huge cashcow IMO.
> 
> Thing is though, are we really living? Eating food that tastes poor, working to eat, to live, to work.
> 
> I'd rather live, succeed, enjoy life, and die a bit earlier, than exist for 80 years.


Ah, and this is where the rubber hits the road.

I am in a very unique situation where in the next couple to few paychecks, I will be zero debt and own it all outright.

At work guys are struggling so bad that one guy eats peanut butter sandwiches for dinner, works 12 hour days, and 6 hour Saturdays just to make it.

He complains all the time about money.

Or another man I know very dear to my heart, his wife was spending more than he made in a month using credit cards.

Yesterday his CC company called him because his wife was trying to cash advance 5 grand into her checking account and it flagged as fraud.

The look on his face after the call was that of dread.

I am very fortunate to have all my needs met and then some, but it took 6 years of planning and every single penny on debt each check living like I was poor to get there.

We make great money, but why do these guys live check to check and cant make it?

I could not live like that.

Wife hated my plan, but now, she sees the light at the end of the tunnel, and is super secure.


----------



## onthebuild

hackskii said:


> Ah, and this is where the rubber hits the road.
> 
> I am in a very unique situation where in the next couple to few paychecks, I will be zero debt and own it all outright.
> 
> At work guys are struggling so bad that one guy eats peanut butter sandwiches for dinner, works 12 hour days, and 6 hour Saturdays just to make it.
> 
> He complains all the time about money.
> 
> Or another man I know very dear to my heart, his wife was spending more than he made in a month using credit cards.
> 
> Yesterday his CC company called him because his wife was trying to cash advance 5 grand into her checking account and it flagged as fraud.
> 
> The look on his face after the call was that of dread.
> 
> I am very fortunate to have all my needs met and then some, but it took 6 years of planning and every single penny on debt each check living like I was poor to get there.
> 
> We make great money, but why do these guys live check to check and cant make it?
> 
> I could not live like that.
> 
> Wife hated my plan, but now, she sees the light at the end of the tunnel, and is super secure.


You are a very fortunate man by the sounds of it, but deserve it also by the sounds of things!

Apologies to @olivercookson for the thread hijack!


----------



## olivercookson

Hey

For those that wanted to know the first part of "my story" is now on the blog:

http://www.gonutrition.com/community/blog/

I will post part 2 soon which is about "spotting the opportunity" etc, I just wanted to give some background first.

Cheers


----------



## GoNutrition

Ok our sponsorship is now live and sub-forum created:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gonutrition/

Cheers, Oliver.


----------



## onthebuild

GoNutrition said:


> Ok our sponsorship is now live and sub-forum created:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gonutrition/
> 
> Cheers, Oliver.


Welcome to the forum officially @GoNutrition

Look forward to your product launch!


----------



## Sambuca

With the negative rep Myprotein have around here now (nothing to do with you i know) just wondered why you keep putting founder of myprotein on every post.


----------



## alotlikegod

when you gonna start selling proteins?


----------



## Mobster

hackskii said:


> Its in everything, and the more I read about it the more scared I am becoming.
> 
> I never had allergies in my life, maybe sick once a year, now I have allergies, eczema, been sick 3 times in 3.5 months, put on cortisol steroids, bloated, etc.
> 
> The corn is resistant to pesticides and if insects eat it the get jacked up, yet its ok to feed me stuff that kills insects?
> 
> We put a proposition on the ballot to label the foods that are GMO, Monsanto spent millions of dollars against and said that it would drive the price of food up.
> 
> Gee thanks all we were asking was to label it so we can make a choice of whether or not we want to buy it, nothing fishy here, just want to make an informed decision.
> 
> Well, the fear of rising prices of food during a recession seemed to work, now they dont have to label the food for GMO.
> 
> Hell, they only have to have 6% juice in a drink to be able to call it juice, the rest is HFCS, color, water, and other garbage, and the HFCS is from GMO corn:lol:
> 
> I tried to use facebook but it needed an app or something.
> 
> I will try again.


I eat whatever and have none of those issues.


----------



## Mobster

Sambuca said:


> With the negative rep Myprotein have around here now (nothing to do with you i know) just wondered why you keep putting founder of myprotein on every post.


1) cos he was, 2) cos he sold it, 3) read the blog.


----------



## hackskii

Mobster said:


> I eat whatever and have none of those issues.


But, you guys dont have all the stuff in your food that we do, many of the things they wont let be consumed in the UK.


----------



## Sambuca

Mobster said:


> 1) cos he was, 2) cos he sold it, 3) read the blog.


i know that and dont care actually


----------



## onthebuild

hackskii said:


> But, you guys dont have all the stuff in your food that we do, many of the things they wont let be consumed in the UK.


Plus everyone has a different body.

Most people can eat nuts no bother. Some people swell up like balloons. Others even die.

Just to say one person is fine to eat something, doesn't mean many others aren't IMO.


----------



## Hotdog147

Sambuca said:


> With the negative rep Myprotein have around here now (nothing to do with you i know) just wondered why you keep putting founder of myprotein on every post.


Wouldn't you advertise the fact that your first venture was a massive success?


----------



## Sambuca

Hotdog147 said:


> Wouldn't you advertise the fact that your first venture was a massive success?


I do and have just seems hes milking it a bit now and like i say everyone on here hates myprotein that is all. was a question that is all


----------



## onthebuild

Hotdog147 said:


> Wouldn't you advertise the fact that your first venture was a massive success?


What if your 'first venture' was Katie Price?

Massive success, also massive bellend :lol:


----------



## LeBigMac

Sambuca said:


> I do and have just seems hes milking it a bit now and like i say everyone on here hates myprotein that is all. was a question that is all


Hate?

Never had a problem with MP. Always delivered my goods in a timely fashion. Continue to use them and several other bulk suppliers. Who ever has the best deal on when needing to order.


----------



## Mobster

hackskii said:


> But, you guys dont have all the stuff in your food that we do, many of the things they wont let be consumed in the UK.


Then I'd ask how many of your buddies, where you are, suffer. Cos if it's just you then it's an issue for you and you alone. Which is a bad thing - but only for you. If, however, it's more widely spread then it's a far bigger issue.

The other matter, of MyP's success and later (oft criticized) CS issue is NOT down to Oliver's time as it seems (as you'll note from his blog later I think) he'll have left as did his management team (to form TPW) at that point.


----------

